# track cleaner



## cathouse willy (Mar 5, 2017)

Due to constant layout construction and a dusty old house my track needs lots of cleaning.I have a pad type cleaning car and I'm wondering what others use as a cleaning fluid? The layout is built up using blue insulation sheets and I've seen what happens when acetone hits it,so I'll use that by hand on tough spots.What else do you use?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Denatured alcohol.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I have found Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) does a decent job. It is NOT a track cleaner, but it will break up the "crud" and greatly improve electrical conductivity. I wipe an inch or so spot on each rail with a Q tip, then run the train. The track cleaning car will pick up the stuff it loosens. The loco wheels may need cleaned separately.

Without the track cleaning car, you simply spread the crud more evenly, but the electrical conductivity improvement makes the trains run much better.


----------



## DresdenRail (Apr 22, 2017)

*Clean track*

I use 70% Isopropyl Alcohol Wipes; you can buy them at most drug stores. I just wipe the track with them and the rails just shine. I also use them for cleaning the wheels on locos. I just lay one across the track and run one of the engine's trucks at a time..works great!


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just bought these felt pads on eBay, and they work great for HO scale track. I use alcohol to clean the track, but these pads have a lot more surface area than the Woodland Scenics version. The pad is rigid enough that it stays on top of the track, and small enough to not hit trees along the track. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122210802799?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a CMX track cleaning car with denatured alcohol.
It works great!


----------

